# Snip's Prawn Pate (Shrimp)



## Snip 13 (Mar 22, 2013)

This is lovely served with toasted bruchetta or crackers and baby leaf salad 

500gr (1.1 lbs) peeled and cooked prawn meat
1/2 cup of melted salted butter
1 whole head of garlic (baked till soft)
1 tsp of tabasco sauce
3 tbsps lemon juice
a few grinds of fresh black pepper

Blend prawn meat with lemon juice and garlic flesh till almost smooth. Slowly drizzle in the melted butter and add all the seasoning. Blend well. 
Refridgerate till needed. 

Enjoy


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 22, 2013)

Olive Oil can be used instead of butter for those who prefer it. I've used both on their own and a combination of the 2.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 22, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Oh shoot! Hope one of the admins will be kind enough to fix that for me.
> I was meant to put 3 tbsps of lemon juice on the ingredients list and forgot


 
3 TBS?!
That's a lotta lemon girl, but I trust you 
Of course, it's a lot of shrimp, too. 

Next time I make it into the city I'll pick up some shrimp and give this a whirl. Maybe do a surf 'n turf with some marrow bones, since I'll be making the crostini anyways


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 22, 2013)

It's lunch time here, and you guys are making me really hungry.  All I have with me is left-over cooked cabbage from Last Sunday's corned beef dinner.  It'll fill the belly though, and even taste good.  But it's not shrimp pate' and roasted marrow on Bruchetta, not by a long way.  I'm somewhat envious.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zagut (Mar 22, 2013)

Is there much difference between Prawn & Shrimp other then size?

Don't see prawn here but small shrimp are no problem.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 23, 2013)

Zagut said:


> Is there much difference between Prawn & Shrimp other then size?
> 
> Don't see prawn here but small shrimp are no problem.


 
You can use either. Just the size that's different


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> 3 TBS?!
> That's a lotta lemon girl, but I trust you
> Of course, it's a lot of shrimp, too.
> 
> Next time I make it into the city I'll pick up some shrimp and give this a whirl. Maybe do a surf 'n turf with some marrow bones, since I'll be making the crostini anyways


 
It's not too much lemon, promise  Lots of other goodies that go into the pate. 
That's an idea, marrow and shrimp pate with crostini  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 23, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> It's lunch time here, and you guys are making me really hungry. All I have with me is left-over cooked cabbage from Last Sunday's corned beef dinner. It'll fill the belly though, and even taste good. But it's not shrimp pate' and roasted marrow on Bruchetta, not by a long way. I'm somewhat envious.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Not much that beats marrow or shellfish 
Cabbage is good too though!


----------

